# can I buy my own HD DVR and use it with DirecTV?



## biawUVprop (Jul 29, 2008)

1. I'm wondering if I can buy my own HD DVR from eBay and use it with DirecTV?
2. If so, can you guys recommend a model?
3. And also, what will I do with my old (standard) R15 DVR? Do I call and return it to DirecTV? Will they allow that?


Thanks!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

1. If you are referring to an HR2x model then be aware that it is most likely a leased unit and therefore illegal to be sold on eBay. And thus DirecTV wouldn't activate it.
2. The current DirecTV HD DVR is the HR21 model. If you need OTA then you'll need the companion AM21 OTA tuner. 
3. I think DirecTV couldn't care less what you do with the R15.


----------



## biawUVprop (Jul 29, 2008)

JimSpence said:


> 1. If you are referring to an HR2x model then be aware that it is most likely a leased unit and therefore illegal to be sold on eBay. And thus DirecTV wouldn't activate it.


There goes the eBay plan then. It's a bit late (9PM EST) so I think I'll call DirecTV tomorrow, but, do you know how much more per month it would cost to switch from an R15 to a HD DVR - $10 more? $20?

Just a guesstimate...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since you plan to replace the R15 with an HD DVR there's no increase in cost. However, there is a cost for accessing HD ($10) and another $5 for the HD extra pack (if needed).

Check the DirecTV website for package pricing.


----------



## biawUVprop (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice! Didn't know the upgrade to the HD DVR is free. Could you link me to the $5 extra HD pack? I can't seem to find it.

I appreciate the quick replies, btw! :up:

EDIT: Nevermind; found it here.


----------



## Xandor (Nov 15, 2005)

FYI, the newest HD DVR from D* is the HR22. Doesn't mean that the HR21's aren't being shipped, though.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

biawUVprop said:


> Nice! *Didn't know the upgrade to the HD DVR is free*. Could you link me to the $5 extra HD pack? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> I appreciate the quick replies, btw! :up:
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind; found it here.


The upgrade is not free. Depending on how well you negotiate (and which CSR you get), it will probably cost $199, $99 or $0 to get an HDDVR. Most likely you can add $19.99 S&H to these figures. That includes installation including the 5 LNB dish needed.


----------

